
Donald Trump Creates Space Command but Must Wait for Space Force - hhs
https://www.economist.com/united-states/2019/08/30/donald-trump-creates-space-command-but-must-wait-for-space-force
======
amacalac
TRUMP: Trump Lightyear to Space Command. Come in, Space Command. (...) Space
Command - come in. Do you read me? (to himself) Why don't they answer?!!
(GASP) My ship!!

